# Help with stocking?



## Erin8D (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a 6.6 gallon BOOKSHELF tank up and cycling. I'm nearly ready to ad fish to it and was going over my list. I had my betta Smores' in there to amp up the cycling, waiting for his other companions to arrive, but the filter is a bit to fast for him, and he seemed very aggressive, flaring at next to nothing. So long story short I moved him into his own tank, and am looking for a(some) different centerpiece fish(es). I'm also going to rearrange the scape and ad lots more plants

The tank is halfway planted with many fake and live plants, along with bogwood and some stone.The filter is a Marineland Duetto 100 (up to 20 galls) so I'm pretty over filtered :/ I believe the dimensions of the tank are 24x8x9

I am lovin' the dwarf gouramis and honey gouramis, but from what I remember/just read they like slower currents as well, so I'm going to rip out the manual and hack away at the filter. So assume the current is not strong! I think it is super cool what the male dwarf gourami does when making his nest, however I love the cool orange/yellow of the honey. Would it be possible to house both in the same tank? 

For the bottom I defiantly want some corries, since I used to have some in my ten before I learned they need at least two feet for sprints. I heard that the pepperd cory stay smaller, but the juli have always been my favorite! I was thinking around five of one of the species.

Not sure what I'm asking here actually, just though I'd type out the plan? Anyways, ad comments, suggestions, or problem with this set-up?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'd do the honey gourami. They are a closer to wild-type than any of the other types you'll see in LFS. This means they are hardier and will live longer and stay healthier.

If you like bubble nest building, you should try a paradise gourami instead of the honeys. They are aggressive but your tank will only need one "main" fish to be cool. Paradisefish get along with cories and are beautiful with lots of personality.... way more than most anabantoids.

The number of cories sounds good- great idea to get all the same species. They will be much happier with a school of their own.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm also partial to the honey gouramis. They can be drab at the LFS, but the male gets an impressive dark blue/violet throat when in breeding condition. 

I think you would definitely have aggression problems with both honeys and dwarf gouramis in a tank that small. Other interesting anabantoids that are even smaller include the croaking gourami and the sparkling gourami. Again, I would choose one type of gourami only. If you get a male, 2 or 3 females would be a good idea to lessen the aggression on a single female.

As far as cories, there are dwarf cories (Corydorus pygmaeus and others) that stay quite small (less than an inch) that may be a good choice.


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 22, 2010)

Oooh I love those ideas! I currently got stuck with two male guppies, whom needed some rescuing from a relatives' tank that they decided to retire. 

Would 1 male paradice fish or ?(1-3) Sparkiling gourami be okay with them? Or I could move the guppies to my ten gallon. I for sure want some corys in the tank to so what would be the best option. I think the sparkiling gourami fit my tank due to their hardiness, but the paradice fish is beautiful!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

A 6 gallon tank is too small for most of those fish, and certainly not in any combination!
A single croaking Gourami, the smaller species (_Trichopsis pumila_) 
A single Honey Gourami, maybe. If the temperature and other parameters can be kept stable. 
A single male Betta.

A few Pygmy Cories could be added if the main fish does not object to them. This is a small volume, and any of these fish will feel that it all belongs to them. They may attack all other species in that small space.

You might try the 2 Guppies with ONE Anabantoid, but be ready to remove someone. Guppies and Betta are a questionable combo. Works for some, not for others. The Croaking Gourami is not an upper level fish like most Gouramis.

Several females to a single male Gourami is not such a good idea in this small a tank. The entire tank is the male's territory, and any female that is not ready to breed is an intruder. She may get killed because she cannot go away far enough. 
Works for Guppies, not for Gouramis.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

totally agree with Diana. one single male gourami or betta would be ok in that tank. I wouldn't even bother putting any females (and definitely not more than one male!) in there. Probably a good idea to put the corydorus in there before the gourami/betta just so it doesnt think they're invading it's territory if u put them in afterwards


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

6 gallon tank. 6 inches of fish my friend.
Your filter is too strong, purchase a 10 gallon tetra whisper, thats more then enough for your tank.

You could also buy one of those red sea nano filters, I think they are $10.00 and are good for up to 5 gallons.

Too much flow, too much!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah, your fish are too large...

what about nice group of something small and atractive? say, threadfin rainbows? they are awesome when flaring to each other and won't bother anyone....


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

> Several females to a single male Gourami is not such a good idea in this small a tank. The entire tank is the male's territory, and any female that is not ready to breed is an intruder. She may get killed because she cannot go away far enough.


You're right. Didn't think about how small the tank was. In a larger tank it works well. The main point is that one male and one female probably won't work in a tank so small.


----------

